# Canon 6D Accessories??



## timothetoad (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi all!

I caved in and bought my first full frame body through the Adorama deal during Cyber Monday week. Will be upgrading from my trusty Canon 7D. 

After researching some things about the camera, I ran into some accessories and was wondering if screen protectors were crucial or more of a gimmick. Considering that the LCD screen on the 6D is plastic, I found these glass screen protectors: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909210-REG/vello_gsp_c6d_glass_lcd_screen_protector.html

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2014)

timothetoad said:


> HI ran into some accessories and was wondering if screen protectors were crucial or more of a gimmick. Considering that the LCD screen on the 6D is plastic, I found these glass screen protectors



Just as you wrote: These are crucial with the plastic lcd, I cannot imagine how mine would look w/o them.

* I prefer the plastic covers over the glass ones - with the latter, after a bump the cover is quickly broken even if the actual screen isn't. With a plastic one, you most likely just get a scratch. Note that the usual glass "protectors" are so thin that they won't take more of a beating than plastic.

* For outdoor shooting, my favorites are the anti-glare plastic ones. But as they take away some brilliance and light, and the 6d isn't very bright to begin with. In bright outdoor light you have to cover the sceen with your hand to see better. Still beats seeing at all because of distracting reflections.

Hint: order the same thing from china, takes some weeks to arrive but you only pay 1/10th or the local price :->


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just purchased the 6d with the Pixma pro 10 on Black Friday from B&h for a backup for my 5d3. Imo I wouldn't get a screen protecter. I bought a screen protector for my 5d3 and didn't like it. It was one you could put on and take off whenever. I couldn't see the screen as well with it on and it was kinda thick and looked funny on there. Id save your money for a good wide angle lens like the 16-35 f4 now that you have a ff camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Tim. 
Definitely go with a screen protector, I like the GGS glass variety, not had a problem with viewing, reflections etc. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=giottos+sp+8320&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

It's listed as for 5D Mark III / 1D X, fits and works fine on 6D, barely notice it's there.
It does fingerprint well, cleans well too.
I have cracked one, it sacrificed itself to save the plastic screen underneath. It came off using only fingernails.


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 7, 2014)

If you can, look at someone's Canon 6D with a screen protector on it. Personally, I've yet to see a screen protector that didn't detract significantly from the image quality of the screen, but that's just my personal experience and clearly others on the forum have different opinions. Maybe I just haven't found the right one.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 7, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> If you can, look at someone's Canon 6D with a screen protector on it. Personally, I've yet to see a screen protector that didn't detract significantly from the image quality of the screen, but that's just my personal experience and clearly others on the forum have different opinions. Maybe I just haven't found the right one.



+1


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 7, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> If you can, look at someone's Canon 6D with a screen protector on it. Personally, I've yet to see a screen protector that didn't detract significantly from the image quality of the screen



On the 6d, they have a huge impact because the lcd isn't that bright, and the glass/plastic in front takes away brilliance for sure. But it's not as distracting as a big scratch on the lcd or the €200 repair bill to have it replaced...


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 7, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tim.
> Definitely go with a screen protector, I like the GGS glass variety, not had a problem with viewing, reflections etc.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I agree. I've had the GGS glass protectors on my 6D for over a year, both back LCD and top, and they've been great. They look great, provide a very clear view of the LCD, are easy to clean, and since they only adhere to the edges of the LCD cover you don't get any of the birefringence (rainbow) optical artifacts or bubbles of the full-face glue variety. Great peace of mind for $8-10.

I put the cover right over the existing plastic covers, but some hard-core users actually remove the OEM plastic cover and replace it with the GGS glass (using a hair drier to soften the perimeter glue). I don't mind the GGS sticking out a bit and didn't want to savage my 6D while it was under warranty, but that's an option down the road if the OEM cover is ever scratched up or damaged. Easy DIY repair either way.

Enjoy your new toy! I still smile every time I head out with mine.


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > If you can, look at someone's Canon 6D with a screen protector on it. Personally, I've yet to see a screen protector that didn't detract significantly from the image quality of the screen
> ...



As I mentioned in my post above, the GGS glass filters have 0 impact on visibility in my experience, used indoors or out. I've used (and removed) lots of plastic protectors from tablets, phones, Palm Pilots (blast from the past) so I know why screen protectors are often despised, but the GGS glass is really on par with or better than the OEM LCD cover. I say cover, because the actual LCD panel is behind the plastic back screen, so if you do scratch the screen on the back it's a simple DIY repair for under $20 with a hair drier and suction cup and wouldn't require a trip to Canon. YouTube videos abound on doing this repair on all models of Canon cameras.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 7, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> I say cover, because the actual LCD panel is behind the plastic back screen, so if you do scratch the screen on the back it's a simple DIY repair for under $20 with a hair drier and suction cup and wouldn't require a trip to Canon. YouTube videos abound on doing this repair on all models of Canon cameras.



Thanks, I didn't know that, it'll certainly save a lot of €€€ if I ever manage to scratch through my plastic anti-glare cover.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Vivid. 
With respect I have yet to see a plastic LCD screen that got all scratched up that doesn't detract from image quality (or resale value) and is as easy to change as a screen protector! Just a thought! 
Someone did say the 6D screen is plastic didn't they?

Cheers, Graham. 



Vivid Color said:


> If you can, look at someone's Canon 6D with a screen protector on it. Personally, I've yet to see a screen protector that didn't detract significantly from the image quality of the screen, but that's just my personal experience and clearly others on the forum have different opinions. Maybe I just haven't found the right one.


----------



## timothetoad (Dec 8, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



Thanks! I may go with that then.

This is the GGS glass that I found on Amazon. From reading some of the reviews, I'm pretty convinced this will be a good investment.


----------



## Skirball (Dec 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vivid.
> With respect I have yet to see a plastic LCD screen that got all scratched up that doesn't detract from image quality (or resale value) and is as easy to change as a screen protector! Just a thought!
> Someone did say the 6D screen is plastic didn't they?



And I have yet to see a screen protector that looks near as good as nothing at all so long as the screen isn't scratched up. I have no idea what you guys are doing to your cameras to scratch them up so much, but I've never had an issue with mine. My XTi spent 2 years in a backpack full of climbing gear traveling through S.E. Asia, and it still looks fine. My phone comes in an out of pockets with keys and spare change countless times a day, tossed on tables, slid on floors, and chewed on by my kids, and it's fine too; never seen a need for these screen protectors some use, but never bothered to try to convince them otherwise either. Some people like their gadgets and protectors and bubble levels, some don't.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 8, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I have no idea what you guys are doing to your cameras to scratch them up so much



Try lying under horses, their hooves next to your precious camera :-> ... 

... but my lcd scratches occur when walking about with the camera in my hand outdoors, and scratch something or bang into it. Sooner or later, this will happen, that's why you have sturdy mag camera cases or at least mag frames with more expensive cameras.


----------



## Skirball (Dec 8, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Try lying under horses, their hooves next to your precious camera :-> ...



I'm certain that the LCD screen would be the last thing on my mind.





Marsu42 said:


> ... but my lcd scratches occur when walking about with the camera in my hand outdoors, and scratch something or bang into it. Sooner or later, this will happen, that's why you have sturdy mag camera cases or at least mag frames with more expensive cameras.



That's fine, but I disagree based on my own experience. Unless we're talking very very fine scratches or many many years of use, I don't think the threat of scratches on the plastic screen cover is near as bad as people make it out to be.


----------

